# Sat 15/9, PPB and the Cook



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm having a butchers at Pt Cook this Sat if the wind allows. All welcome. It'll probably be an arvo into evening bash, but expect some chop by the looks. I'll post again after the late arvo BOM predictions


----------



## Eberbachl (Jun 21, 2007)

Best of luck Poddy 

I'll be at home helping my little girl celebrate her 1st birthday


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Poddy i could be in for a fish

Cheers Kelly


----------



## PoddyMullet (Aug 29, 2005)

Latest BOM looks the goods for the arvo, with prime time being from 3pm onwards as a lower sun combines with the tide also reacheing a high a couple of hours later. I'll probably run for flatties from a twelvish high noon (best bet for high sun conditions)...and adjust for a squid as the wind/light drops later. Here's also hoping a patch of those Snappy fella's Mushi and Londo are around somewhere's, although last I heard they went wide. All welcome to give me a yell 0400 686 736.

Kelly, crikey mate ya must be close to a trip to the maternity wing.....no worries if ya don't swing a leave pass!! (Is it considered inappropriate if I give ya a fishing report during labour waving a live squid about?)


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm saving my credits up for when the red ones come on mate.
Have a good one


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Poddy check out catch of the day :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Cheers Kelly


----------

